# Nettoyage coque unibody



## Nûmenor (12 Août 2009)

bonjour
pouvez vous me proposez une technique pour nettoyer la coque alu de mon MacBook?
je n'ose pas attaquer avec un chiffon et et du savon
merci


----------



## JPTK (12 Août 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> bonjour
> pouvez vous me proposez une technique pour nettoyer la coque alu de mon MacBook?
> je n'ose pas attaquer avec un chiffon et et du savon
> merci



Chiffon microfibre légèrement humide (très bien essoré quoi) et puis voilà, comme pour tout le reste d'ailleurs, écran, clavier, souris, etc.

Tous les produits vendus dans le commerce sont inutiles et parfois ils font pire que mieux.


----------



## Nûmenor (12 Août 2009)

mmerci


----------



## WoSarT (12 Août 2009)

Et aussi, normalement, tu as un chiffon fournis par Apple dans ta boite, avec la petite boite noir contenant les DVDs et les manuels ^^
Enfin, du moins, je l'avais moi.


----------



## Nûmenor (12 Août 2009)

si si je l'ai, mais le mac attrape des tache qui s'enleve pas avec du sec.


----------



## christux (12 Août 2009)

De l'alcool à 70° (du désinfectant) devrait dissoudre les taches sans être corrosif pour l'allu ou le verre. Je dis bien devrait, c'est de la théorie, mais tu peux être le premier à tester si tu le veux


----------



## WoSarT (12 Août 2009)

Si l'alcool passe à travers les haut parleur, vive la cata ^^


----------



## christux (12 Août 2009)

WoSarT a dit:


> Si l'alcool passe à travers les haut parleur, vive la cata ^^


Faut évidemment l'appliquer avec du coton ou un chiffon, pas tremper l'ordi dedans ^^


----------



## Nûmenor (12 Août 2009)

j'ai un 13 pouces, donc pas de haut parleurs visibles


----------



## JPTK (13 Août 2009)

MICROFIBRES ! Ça enlève les taches ! Exit l'alcool !


----------



## Nûmenor (13 Août 2009)

ok merci


----------



## baki (14 Août 2009)

J'ai nettoyé la vitre de mon imac 24" et le clavier avec un produit pour vitre.
Je vais bientôt passer au macbook pro, c'est pas trop corrosif, si je nettoie le clavier avec ?


----------



## Super Marmotte (14 Août 2009)

Je ne pense pas, le produit pour vitre n'est pas sensé être corrosif mais je suis à 200% d'accord avec JPTK:

J'utilise également un chiffon microfibre humide pour TOUT nettoyer sans AUCUN autre produit, et le Mac est comme s'il sortait de sa boîte après chaque nettoyage (pourtant il m'arrive de manger en utilisant mon Mac et en ayant les doigts un peu gras, j'ai honte )

Pourquoi utiliser un tas de produit quand de l'eau suffit?


----------



## ==FloFlow== (31 Août 2009)

Salut à tous,
Hier j'ai lu ce topic, donc là je reviens du magasin j'ai acheté un chiffon microfibre 5 euros en rayon auto de grande surface et voilà il ressort vraiment nikel!!! Merci
Que demander d'autre...

Flo


----------



## Lumpy (31 Août 2009)

C'est quoi un chiffon microfibre ?


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

Lumpy a dit:


> C'est quoi un chiffon microfibre ?


Chiffon microfibre multi usage - la microfibre est un tissu de plus en plus populaire pour ses caractéristiques :
La microfibre est 1/100 plus fine que le cheveu humain. Elle absorbe sept fois sont volume d&#8217;eau et élimine des salissures les plus tenaces en toute facilité.

Utilisez un chiffon microfibre pour un résultat toujours impeccable ! Grâce aux propriétés électrostatiques des chiffons microfibre, ils agissent comme des aimants sur la poussière.

Ecologique et économique, vous nettoyez sans détergent.

Le chiffon microfibre multi-usage est efficace sur toutes les surfaces : 

bois, 
céramique, 
verre, 
métal... en ne laissant aucune trace.


quelle polyvalence chez macGé.....


----------



## Lumpy (31 Août 2009)




----------



## Flo... (10 Octobre 2010)

Savez vous comment faire disparaître les traces qui apparaissent à certains endroits notamment la où on pose les poignets? Egalement sur le capot, il y a des traces mais on dirait que c'est incrusté alors que je prend super soin de la machine... pffff finalement l'alu ça s'abime super vite ça fait à peine un mois et demi que j'ai mon macbook pro!


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2010)

Super Marmotte a dit:


> Je ne pense pas, le produit pour vitre n'est pas sensé être corrosif mais je suis à 200% d'accord avec JPTK:
> 
> J'utilise également un chiffon microfibre humide pour TOUT nettoyer sans AUCUN autre produit, et le Mac est comme s'il sortait de sa boîte après chaque nettoyage (pourtant il m'arrive de manger en utilisant mon Mac et en ayant les doigts un peu gras, j'ai honte )
> 
> Pourquoi utiliser un tas de produit quand de l'eau suffit?





==FloFlow== a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Hier j'ai lu ce topic, donc là je reviens du magasin j'ai acheté un chiffon microfibre 5 euros en rayon auto de grande surface et voilà il ressort vraiment nikel!!! Merci
> Que demander d'autre...
> 
> Flo





pickwick a dit:


> Chiffon microfibre multi usage - la microfibre est un tissu de plus en plus populaire pour ses caractéristiques :
> La microfibre est 1/100 plus fine que le cheveu humain. Elle absorbe sept fois sont volume d&#8217;eau et élimine des salissures les plus tenaces en toute facilité.
> 
> Utilisez un chiffon microfibre pour un résultat toujours impeccable ! Grâce aux propriétés électrostatiques des chiffons microfibre, ils agissent comme des aimants sur la poussière.
> ...




Tain enfin... 4 ans que je répète la même chose, je suis plus le seul à le faire ouf  
C'est vraiment une invention très intelligente, le concepteur a eu de nombreux prix d'ailleurs, perso je l'utilise pour énormément de chose, j'utilise plus aucun produit détergent de merde, je fais même le sol avec, j'ajoute du vinaigre blanc également.


----------



## Flo... (11 Octobre 2010)

J'en ai enfin un je teste ce soir. J'espère que les taches vont disparaitre!


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2010)

Flo... a dit:


> J'en ai enfin un je teste ce soir. J'espère que les taches vont disparaitre!



ET ON L'ESSORE PARFAITEMENT AVANT !! Comme tu le ferais avec un tshirt lavé à la main ! 
Légèrement humide, comme une fille lors d'un 1er rdv :rose: :rateau:

Un microfibres mouillé est sans effet, et en plus un vrai danger pour ton mac.

Hors tension hein toujours évidemment.


----------



## Hirose (30 Octobre 2010)

Hello, 

Pour être sûre de faire les choses correctement votre coque : 

Eteindre le Macbook Pro et le débrancher du secteur. Utiliser un chiffon doux, humide et non pelucheux. Surtout éviter les infiltrations d'humidité par quelque ouvertures que ce soit. Ne jamais vaporiser de liquide sur l'ordinateur. N'utilisez ni aérosols, ni dissolvants, ni abrasifs qui pourraient endommager les finitions de votre appareil. 

Pour l'écran : 

Eteindre le Macbook Pro et le débrancher du secteur. Prenez le chiffon fourni par Apple et humidifier ensuite, à l'eau seulement, et essuyer l'écran. Ne jamais vaporiser de liquide directement sur l'écran car risque d'infiltration dans les ouvertures. 

Voilà pour les maniaques de la propreté


----------



## pierre_69001 (30 Octobre 2010)

sinon je pense que l'alcool serait une valeur sur, et puis pas vraiment de risque sur les infiltration vu que l'alcool s'evapore assez rapidement. (ne pas metre sur du verni !)


----------

